# Costa Rica Trip - Camera / Lens care and accessory advice



## SoccerAbe (Jan 11, 2014)

Ill be planning a trip to Costa Rica in July and probably staying at a couple of places. What extra care and accessories would you recommend I pack for the trip? I have a 5d mk III and will be taking my 24-70 and 70-200 along for the trip? Thanks in advance for the tips!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi, welcome to CR

Without knowing what you have, I would recommend the 600L incase there are any wildlife shots you might miss with the 70-200! ;D ;D :
On a more serious note, what do you have that you think you might need to take with you? 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## SoccerAbe (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks ValveBounce, I realize I dont have all the equipment needed yet! I was wondering about needing covers for the cameras/lens, needing a waterproof bag (have a Tamrac), etc. 

Suggestions on additional lens to rent/ purchase would be great.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi SoccerAbe. 
I have a Tamrac Explorer, the largest size for carry on. I have found it to be pretty good in moderate rain during a day out at motor races. No idea what sort of weather you might encounter in Costa Rica in July. I have an OpTech rain sleeve for my 7D though I have yet to use it. 
Watch out for restrictions to carry on, bottles of cleaner fluid etc, also do not check camera gear for the hold, have you seen the baggage handlers out of the departure lounge window? I have! 
Hopefully some one with experience of Costa Rica will chime in with something more usefull, also what sort of things do you like to photograph?

Cheers Graham.


----------

